# Help with Sloan Optima valve.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a call today for a urinal overflow, Diaphragm assembly was bad. It's a Sloan Optima Flushometer valve. Went to Ferguson and got the diaphragm repair kit, replaced and now is leaking between the cover/sensor assembly and the valve body. Disassembly a few times with the same results, leak. 
Any advice in this one?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's just not seating right. I had one that was doing the same thing, you really have to force the diaphragm in around the edges with your finger.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Fly for your reply. I tried everything yesterday and still leaked. Probably something inside was cracked or bad, I believed its the G2 inside cover assembly but anyway went to Ferguson and got the urinal retrofit kit and replaced the damn thing. No more leaks. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Thanks Fly for your reply. I tried everything yesterday and still leaked. Probably something inside was cracked or bad, I believed its the G2 inside cover assembly but anyway went to Ferguson and got the urinal retrofit kit and replaced the damn thing. No more leaks. Thanks again :thumbsup:


I had one, it was the death of me. Ordered a few new diaphragms... Nothing ... The tolerance of the valve itself was off. Had to really force it. Probably from the same lot.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are easy to adjust to a 3.5 gallon flow. Long time customer (high end car dealership) remodeled their bathrooms and immediately the existing pipes started backing up. I learned how to adjust the flow rate on the new Optimas and no more backups.

David


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes the Optima diaphragm repair kit has another adapter inside to adjust depending the flow rate. Sample: urinals kit coming with the 1.0 gallons (green) already but you can change it with the second adapter inside the box (black one) which is 1.5


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had a lot of trouble tightening them using that little strap. I use my pump pliers.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Those little strap are garbage, I use a ridgid stap wrench for that.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I know its too late, but a lot of times its the lip where the diaphragm sits on top that is dirty or has buildup. Use a flat tip screwdriver to scrape the seat of the flushvalve. 

Just like the o-ring going into the screw stop valve, you can keep changing the o-ring(or use plenty of teflon tape-lol). But if the inside surface of the screwstop valve is corroded and pitted the o-ring will not seal/seat. Thats why I am a firm believer of wiping a layer of silicone grease in the screwstop valve where the o-ring goes on new installations thinking it will prevent/minimize corrosion.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Those Sloan optimas are a pain in my side. The main problem is the solenoid in the sensor housing. It would be in contact with the water and eventually corrode. They keep on updating them, but all the problems over the years don't make the customer happy. 

Whenever I can I install the Zurn ez flush onto the regular Sloan Royal Flushometers. Just remove the sloan manual handle and the Zurn ez flush connects right up to the flushvalve. The ez flush never touches water eliminating the problem Sloan has been trying to solve these 10+ years. Now there are so many other alternatines- Toto, Kohler, Zurn... its hard to keep up with them all.


----------



## JoshBrown (Sep 22, 2014)

Plus Zurn is much cheaper than Sloan... I apologize, "A much better value" than Sloan. But, you can't go wrong with either in my opinion.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

thumper said:


> I know its too late, but a lot of times its the lip where the diaphragm sits on top that is dirty or has buildup. Use a flat tip screwdriver to scrape the seat of the flushvalve.
> 
> Just like the o-ring going into the screw stop valve, you can keep changing the o-ring(or use plenty of teflon tape-lol). But if the inside surface of the screwstop valve is corroded and pitted the o-ring will not seal/seat. Thats why I am a firm believer of wiping a layer of silicone grease in the screwstop valve where the o-ring goes on new installations thinking it will prevent/minimize corrosion.


I have done that in the past, use a little o ring grease... then when I turned the stop back on the tailpiece actually popped out a little under water pressure..  It didn't leak but made me super nervous, then I thought maybe that's why they come new without grease? I haven't used it since, just made sure the stop body is clean. Has anyone seen that happen?


----------

